# Maternity Session from last week..



## JSB (Sep 11, 2009)

C&C most certainly welcome


----------



## JSB (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 12, 2009)

did you do alot of skin smoothing or pp work on her in the second image?


----------



## JSB (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, a little


----------



## Moonb007 (Sep 14, 2009)

I like the first one the best, but that is only because I personally am not a fan of the soft look.  You did great shots though.


----------



## JSB (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to comment


----------



## v-dubber (Oct 24, 2009)

first ones the best


----------



## PHILLIP MAC (Nov 5, 2009)

The first one is great just the trousers grab the attention I'm sure you could have lit it so she would not have needed to keep them on.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 5, 2009)

Too often preg shots show the mother with a somber expression.
You allowed the subject to show joy, as it should be.
First one, lighting could have been a tad less harsh, you lost some of the skin tones.
Second one, skin tones are lovely.
Subject(s) probably didn't want to go nude, but the pants in both shots really detract and look tacky. Nude would have been the way to go with the 'privates' shaded or darkend to maintain modesty.
Fact is, unless all parties involved are VERY open minded, this is a tough assignment, especialy for a first time.
Bottom line, IMHO, you did very well.


----------



## JSB (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for you comments


----------



## Fuller Photography (Nov 9, 2009)

Aside from the trouser comment on the first picture (easily rectified by darkening down), the only other comment I have is that their eyes look a little sunken. If it were me I would lighten the shadows a little bit. Some lovely poses and expressions though and her skin looks great! You've retouched just far enough. I'm sure your clients are thrilled.


----------



## Lyncca (Nov 9, 2009)

I think they are really nice  I love her smile in the first and love the skin tones in the second. I think you could probably lighten up under their eyes just a bit to not make them look tired (which they probably are!)

I just did my 4th maternity session a while back and she was the first to agree to do an almost nude (she is tiny, gorgeous, and not shy). She had a beige scarf around her breasts and nude otherwise. We just posed her to cover her discretely and I darkened areas a bit to really make sure she didn't show anything inappropriate. 

They LOVED their pictures.


----------



## JSB (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for your comments


----------

